# Pheasant chicks?



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone saw any pheasant hatchlings this past spring and summer. I have always thought that seemed to be a great indicator of how the season will be.

Thanks,
Good hunting!


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

not me sorry, but then again i live near Cleveland


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

My mother-in-law saw a hen and 5 hatchlings in her yard at the edge of a soybean field in late July. This is in NW Ross County.


----------

